#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Τιμολόγιο για τεχνικά έργα ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις

## accounter

ΠΟΛ.3/24.11.1992 Εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του νέου Κώδικα Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων (π.δ. 186/1992 ΦΕΚ Α' 84/26.5.1992)

12.5. Τιμολόγιο για τεχνικά έργα ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις.
12.5.1. Για τα τεχνικά έργα (δημόσια και ιδιωτικά) ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις, είτε τα υλικά είναι του κατασκευαστή, είτε του ιδιοκτήτη του έργου, εκδίδεται τιμολόγιο για τη συνολική αξία του έργου (υλικά και εργασία) ή μόνο για την αμοιβή, κατά περίπτωση. Το τιμολόγιο των περιπτώσεων αυτών είναι αθεώρητο, αν τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι του εργολάβου, με την προϋπόθεση ότι κατασκευάζεται νέο τεχνικό έργο. Για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές διευκρινίζεται ότι τιμολογείται το έργο και συνεπώς αρκεί η έκδοση του τιμολογίου και μόνο, χωρίς δηλαδή να απαιτείται να εκδοθεί συγχρόνως και Δ.Α. ή συνενωμένο τιμολόγιο - δελτίο αποστολής. Τονίζεται ότι για τις διακινήσεις υλικών και λοιπών αγαθών που ενσωματώνονται στο έργο πρέπει να εκδίδονται δελτία αποστολής, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στις σχετικές διατάξεις.
Αντίθετα, όταν δηλαδή τα υλικά παρέχονται από τον εργοδότη, ο κατασκευαστής υποχρεούται να εκδίδει θεωρημένο τιμολόγιο για την παροχή υπηρεσιών.
Ακόμη, στις περιπτώσεις επισκευών, βελτιώσεων, συντηρήσεων κ.λπ. τεχνικών έργων ή εγκαταστάσεων, εφόσον χρησιμοποιούνται υλικά του εργολάβου, εξετάζεται η σχέση του κόστους αυτών (υλικών) σε σχέση με τη συνολική αμοιβή, κατά τα οριζόμενα στις διατάξεις του άρθρου 3, παράγραφος 2δ του Κώδικα, οπότε, κατά περίπτωση, εκδίδεται τιμολόγιο αθεώρητο, αν η αξία των υλικών είναι πάνω από το 1/3 της συνολικής αμοιβής, ή τιμολόγιο θεωρημένο, αν η αξία των υλικών είναι κάτω από το 1/3 της συνολικής αμοιβής.
Πάντως, ανεξάρτητα από τα προαναφερθέντα, σημειώνουμε ότι δεν απαγορεύεται η χρήση του ίδιου στελέχους με τον τίτλο "ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ", το οποίο, εφόσον είναι θεωρημένο, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για όλες τις περιπτώσεις εκτέλεσης τεχνικών έργων ή εγκαταστάσεων (με ή χωρίς υλικά του εργολάβου κ.λπ.).
12.5.2. Ο χρόνος έκδοσης του τιμολογίου εκτέλεσης έργων ή εγκαταστάσεων δεν συνδέεται με το χρόνο έκδοσης των δελτίων αποστολής, με τα οποία διακινήθηκαν υλικά προς το έργο.
Το τιμολόγιο αυτό εκδίδεται όταν το έργο ολοκληρωθεί και παραδοθεί, όχι όμως πέραν της διαχειριστικής περιόδου των συμβαλλομένων. Όταν το έργο συνεχίζεται και μετά τη λήξη της διαχειριστικής περιόδου, τιμολογείται το τμήμα του έργου που έχει εκτελεστεί μέσα στη χρήση.
Όταν γίνονται προσωρινές επιμετρήσεις το τιμολόγιο εκδίδεται σ' ένα μήνα από την προσωρινή επιμέτρηση και πάντως μέσα στην ίδια φορολογική περίοδο που έγινε η επιμέτρηση.
12.5.3. Στο τιμολόγιο τεχνικών έργων ή άλλων εγκαταστάσεων πρέπει να περιγράφεται λεπτομερώς το εκτελεσθέν έργο. Αν όμως γίνεται παραπομπή στην οικεία σύμβαση δεν απαιτείται αναλυτική περιγραφή, αλλά γενική (άρθρο 12 παράγραφος 11). Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει επιμέτρηση, επισυναπτόμενη στο τιμολόγιο, μπορεί να γίνεται σύντομη περιγραφή του έργου στο τιμολόγιο.
Σημειώνεται ότι η επιμέτρηση (έγγραφη) δεν αποτελεί αναγκαίο στοιχείο για τη νόμιμη έκδοση του τιμολογίου, αφού τέτοια υποχρέωση δεν καθιερώνεται από τις διατάξεις του Κώδικα.

Τιμολόγιο για τεχνικά έργα ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις.

Για τα τεχνικά έργα (δημόσια και ιδιωτικά) ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις, είτε τα υλικά είναι του κατασκευαστή, είτε του ιδιοκτήτη του έργου, εκδίδεται τιμολόγιο για τη συνολική αξία του έργου (υλικά και εργασία) ή μόνο για την αμοιβή, κατά περίπτωση. Το τιμολόγιο των περιπτώσεων αυτών είναι αθεώρητο, αν τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι του εργολάβου, με την προϋπόθεση ότι κατασκευάζεται νέο τεχνικό έργο. Για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές διευκρινίζεται ότι τιμολογείται το έργο και συνεπώς αρκεί η έκδοση του τιμολογίου και μόνο, χωρίς δηλαδή να απαιτείται να εκδοθεί συγχρόνως και Δ.Α. ή συνενωμένο τιμολόγιο - δελτίο αποστολής. Τονίζεται ότι για τις διακινήσεις υλικών και λοιπών αγαθών που ενσωματώνονται στο έργο πρέπει να εκδίδονται δελτία αποστολής, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στις σχετικές διατάξεις.

Αντίθετα, όταν δηλαδή τα υλικά παρέχονται από τον εργοδότη, ο κατασκευαστής υποχρεούται να εκδίδει θεωρημένο τιμολόγιο για την παροχή υπηρεσιών.

Ακόμη, στις περιπτώσεις επισκευών, βελτιώσεων, συντηρήσεων κ.λπ. τεχνικών έργων ή εγκαταστάσεων, εφόσον χρησιμοποιούνται υλικά του εργολάβου, εξετάζεται η σχέση του κόστους αυτών (υλικών) σε σχέση με τη συνολική αμοιβή, κατά τα οριζόμενα στις διατάξεις του άρθρου 3, παράγραφος 2δ του Κώδικα, οπότε, κατά περίπτωση, εκδίδεται τιμολόγιο αθεώρητο, αν η αξία των υλικών είναι πάνω από το 1/3 της συνολικής αμοιβής, ή τιμολόγιο θεωρημένο, αν η αξία των υλικών είναι κάτω από το 1/3 της συνολικής αμοιβής.

Πάντως, ανεξάρτητα από τα προαναφερθέντα, σημειώνουμε ότι δεν απαγορεύεται η χρήση του ίδιου στελέχους με τον τίτλο "ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ", το οποίο, εφόσον είναι θεωρημένο, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για όλες τις περιπτώσεις εκτέλεσης τεχνικών έργων ή εγκαταστάσεων (με ή χωρίς υλικά του εργολάβου κ.λπ.



Αρ.Πρωτ.: 1095276/569/0015
ΘΕΜΑ: Εκδιδόμενα φορολογικά στοιχεία για τεχνικά έργα ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις.

ΣΧΕΤ.: Η από 17-9-1997 αίτησή σας.

Σε απάντηση της παραπάνω σχετικής αίτησης, αναφορικά με το αντικείμενο του θέματος σας γνωρίζουμε τα εξής:

Τα δελτία αποστολής που εκδίδονται για τη διακίνηση υλικών και λοιπών αγαθών που ενσωματώνονται στο έργο, ως παραλήπτη πρέπει να έχουν τον ίδιο τον εργολάβο - κατασκευαστή, εφόσον αντικείμενο της συναλλαγής αποτελεί η κατασκευή και η παράδοση έργου και όχι η αγορά των επιμέρους υλικών ή αγαθών που ενσωματώνονται σ΄ αυτό. Κατά συνέπεια παραλήπτης των υλικών είναι ο εργολάβος στο συγκεκριμένο "εργοτάξιο".

Στην περίπτωση αυτή επί των εκδιδόμενων τιμολογίων δεν απαιτείται η αναγραφή των αριθμών των Δ.Α.

Ωστόσο, δεν θεωρείται παράτυπο να εκδίδονται τα Δ.Α. στο όνομα του κυρίου του έργου (εργοδότη), σ΄ αυτήν όμως την περίπτωση τα Δ.Α. πρέπει να παραδίδονται στον εργοδότη, από τον οποίο και φυλάσσoνται, αναγράφονται δε οι αύξοντες αριθμοί τους επί του τιμολογίου που εκδίδει ο εργολάβος (κατασκευαστής του έργου).

----------

